# Is a full spectrum light really necessary?



## SilverQuill (Jan 21, 2010)

Seeing how they pretty much sleep when it's light out, do they really benifit from special light?would just a flourescent fixture suffice in creating the 12-14 hours needed?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The light doesn't need to be full spectrum. It just needs to be a light in general to differentiate between day (having a light on) and night (no light).


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I just use the light in the room and keep it on for mine. I don't think they need the special full spectrum light but I could be wrong.


----------

